# ???turned a tendon???



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought tendons were torn, stretched, sprained, snapped and sometimes broken. But turned? Oh, it should have been tenon...we turn tenons on our pen barrels. I can't count how many times I've read or even heard in a demo about turning a tendon on a pen barrel or on a bowl blank for use in a scroll chuck. Does this bother anyone else? 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bnoles (Jan 7, 2007)

Don,

You think that's bad.....  I have actualy heard them refered to "tenderloins".  

I'm sure that person had lunch on his mind [:0][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great, I need someone to take the heat off of me as resident spell checker. []

I got told in no uncertain terms sometime back that people came here to discuss turning, NOT for spelling or grammar lessons.

Still, it sends me up the wall when someone proudly speaks of selling an Emporer! [V]

Go for it Don!  I'm with you on this issue.

Insert for ed4copies: "don, Dont yau thunk dis speling stuf aren't reely impotent?  near evvybudy noo whut i meanz iven thoo i hav trooble spelinn kat."  [][}][]


----------



## reef12 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Great, I need someone to take the heat off of me as resident spell checker. []
> 
> I got told in no uncertain terms sometime back that people came here to discuss turning, NOT for spelling or grammar lessons.
> ...




That is good[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Great, I need someone to take the heat off of me as resident spell checker.



William, I for one support your crusade to keep the English language as faithful to the 'tooth' as possible.[]

-Peter-


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 7, 2007)

You guys should have been checking the answers for the "tenon" trivia question.[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you Don, I'm with you[] BTW, I spelled my answer correctly[]


----------



## clewless (Jan 7, 2007)

Apparently, it bothers only those of us who spent years in the classroom and now can't read anything without looking at spelling and punctuation.[][]

In another group, we have a guy who thinks he's text messaging us...he was told about that immediately and in CAPS.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, almost as bad as woodturners using a "scrapper", and the educated folks saying "we've gotta" or "we're gonna", or putting an "r" in prostate. And we used to think that "have got" was bad. It's enough to make my tenons ache.

In the end a civilization is recognized by its language.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

I really didn't look at the answers to the trivia question. In fact, I was looking at several pen maker's websites and the word "tendon" continued to slap me in the face as they explained how these beautiful pens are made.  I suppose I just overloaded. Or could it have been my frustraion with the Dallas Cowboys. Maybe the next trivia question could be "How many ways can the Dallas Cowboys give away a football game? Actually, I think we should communicate as well as we turn. Thanks for the support.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />You guys should have been checking the answers for the "tenon" trivia question.[]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2007)

I had no ideal you careed about grammer as much! This is another on that annoys the heck out of me.  I know some very well educated folks who use ideal in place of idea.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Curtis. I have a check for you but need your address. I sent you an email earlier this week. Maybe it is in your trash folder.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />I had no ideal you careed about grammer as much! This is another on that annoys the heck out of me.  I know some very well educated folks who use ideal in place of idea.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 7, 2007)

I know, I wish this forum had a spell checker.  I cut and paste into word and spell check before I leave a message.


----------



## beamer (Jan 7, 2007)

Spelling words wrong doesn't bother me nearly as bad as flat out misuse. Punctuation isn't too much of a problem for me as long as people put periods between their sentences and appostrophes where they belong. Beyond that, I am guilty of ignorance. 

The people who use "ideal" instead of "idea" really kills me. Do they actually hear the L when they listen to the rest of the world speak to them?

There are some others that get called misspellings, when they're really a lack of concern for proper usage. We all know these words. Then vs. than. Where, were, we're, whir. Their, they're, there. Your, you're. These are simple details that are very important for understanding what is being said.

Here's a new one I've started to notice: Using 'a' instead of 'an'. I don't know if it has gotten worse lately or if I'm just catching it more as I get older. Drives me up a wall.

I try to call people on this as much as I can. I really don't care if they get mad. When they respond with "Well, you knew what I meant." it makes me want to explode. I sometimes want to reply "Why on earth am I responsible for interpreting your poor use of the language?"

To all the language misusers of the world: It's challenging not to make assumptions about your intellect when you don't appear to have a firm grasp on the language.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

My original post was not about spelling the word tenon incorrectly..it was about using the wrong word...tendon instead of tenon. The next time the local news, the national news,  several and various TV shows, commercials, etc are being watched, just count the number of times "I" and "me" are used incorrectly. Those errors stick out like sore thumbs and those using incorrect grammar are paid handsomely to do so. Rant over. I'm off to the shop to make a pen from pine cones. I've seen several the last few months and finally obtained a few. Report to follow soon.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

Don,

When you get back from the shop, take time to consider how many people misuse the word myself.


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Thanks Curtis. I have a check for you but need your address. I sent you an email earlier this week. Maybe it is in your trash folder.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


Don!  Are you paying people to agree with you now?   []

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />I know, I wish this forum had a spell checker.  I cut and paste into word and spell check before I leave a message.


It does. Click the ABC button on the right-hand end of the icon bar in the full reply window (not the quick reply box at the bottom of topics. It's very primitive, no auto-correct. 

However, a far better solution is to use a spell-checker plug-in for your browser such as IE Spell or one of several others. The best solution is to use Firefox and its built-in spell checker.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

We Texans must stick together. Actually, I owe Curtis for some glue he is sending me.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> Don!  Are you paying people to agree with you now?   []
> 
> Scott.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 7, 2007)

The following mixup drives me up the wall: their - there;
Also : "Which 'vice' do you recommend?" "Is this 'vice' any good?" []

I do go into bad gammar mode late at night. At that point, trifocals help put the cursor on the wrong lines when correcting and editing. [)]

All of this aside - I have a freind on another forum that has had several strokes, and sometimes things just go haywire in his questions or statements. It is a blessing to see him trying instead of giving up posting. Most people allow him plenty of grace.


----------



## pmichris (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok gang I can't resist this, I am working with a team of Creative Problem solvers in a program called Destination Imagination. The team has to use homonyms in their presentation, in doing some research we found the following "Ode to the spell Checker" when you read it you will see there are no spelling errors just word errors.

An Ode to the Spelling Chequer
Prays the Lord for the spelling chequer
That came with our pea sea! 
Mecca mistake and it puts you rite
Its so easy to ewes, you sea. 

I never used to no, was it e before eye? 
(Four sometimes its eye before e.) 
But now I've discovered the quay to success
It's as simple as won, too, free! 

Sew watt if you lose a letter or two, 
The whirled won't come two an end! 
Can't you sea? It's as plane as the knows on yore face
S. Chequer's my very best friend

I've always had trubble with letters that double
"Is it one or to S's?" I'd wine
But now, as I've tolled you this chequer is grate
And its hi thyme you got won, like mine. 

â€”Janet E. Byford


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 7, 2007)

Don,
I know exactly your feelings... I have a college educated daughter that is a teacher that will if you ask her show you a "pitcher" of her daughter.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess we all have some misuse of words that bothers us, mine is using "bring" and "take" improperly. Or "warsh" when they mean "wash".


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep, former M-I-L always put an 'r' in saw.. sarw


----------



## TBone (Jan 7, 2007)

It isn't that difficult.  If you don't know, just axe someone.  [][]


----------



## Dario (Jan 7, 2007)

How about the famous "Emporer"?  (vs. Emperor) [][}]


----------



## Dario (Jan 7, 2007)

BTW, Can I ask for leniency?  After all, english is my 2nd language. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

Dario,

Just post in Tingali, and all of us will be too amazed/confused to respond. []


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />BTW, Can I ask for leniency?  After all, english is my 2nd language. []



Me too, I was born in South Alabama[]


----------



## Buzz (Jan 8, 2007)

Saw a good one in the local real estate agency window this morning.  It described a particular house as being in a "much sort after area".

You'd think someone in an office of 12 to 15 people would have picked it up by now.  It jumped out at me, and I was not even wearing my reading glasses.


----------



## airrat (Jan 8, 2007)

Seeing spelling errors on this forum does not bother me, and yes I still believe people come to this board to discuss pens, not to have their spelling mistakes pointed out.  Thanks for the famous quote William, glad to see you can remember it.  

I guess I have gotten to use to seeing all the memos come from management that are poorly written.  If one of those really bothers me I correct it and send it back to them.


Jeff maybe you should triple the size of the spell check button so it makes life easier on people.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Jan 8, 2007)

Being from south Mississippi, we're known to spell as well as these guy's: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1730016/posts and they're from Minersoda.


----------



## mick (Jan 8, 2007)

I get peeved about the misuse of there, their and they're!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Seeing spelling errors on this forum does not bother me, and yes I still believe people come to this board to discuss pens, not to have their spelling mistakes pointed out.  Thanks for the famous quote William, glad to see you can remember it.
> 
> I guess I have gotten to use to seeing all the memos come from management that are poorly written.  If one of those really bothers me I correct it and send it back to them.
> ...



Tom,

I had forgotten who took me to task on this subject.  No hard feelings, I hope.  Anyway, looks like I have plenty of company that feels as I do.  I hope we don't give you too many ulcers with our pet peeves. []

Tell you what, post your pet peeve, (as long as it is not me and those like me! [8D] ) and I'll promise to be sympathetic.


----------



## reef12 (Jan 8, 2007)

So I thought this was about turning Tendon's[^]

Fooled my butt[]

I visit a site where half the words out of a couple of folks are enough to drive somebody up the Wall.

Easy words at that.[V]

No edacation I gues.[)]&lt;--- that is a joke.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 8, 2007)

Boy, for a thread on penturning, this is an odd thread.  After a long day at work, it's just what I needed.  LOML had to come see what I was LOL about.  she was afraid I would hurt myself.  Grate grupe o' fokz.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark, you are dead on, it is an odd thread, but I find it a fun thread.  Like you, I got some good laughs from it.  Since I come here to relax as well as learn, this thread is good. (or should that be gooder? [])


----------



## beamer (Jan 8, 2007)

Its there goodest thread this forum have ever saw!


----------



## stevers (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Jeff, I downloaded IE-Spell. Love it so far. I'll let you all know how it goes in a few days. This is what I needed. I don't spell very well at all.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wicook (Jan 9, 2007)

One that I've been threatening for some time to write an article about is what I not so lovingly refer to as "the death of me." I'm sure you've all noticed that the little word "me" has all but disappeared from the English language. The replacement for the direct object has become..."myself." Aaarrrgghhh! [xx(]

I'm with Jeff...Firefox has a great built-n spell checker, so I already know that my spelling of the last word in the paragraph above is not correct!


----------



## Monty (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Mark, you are dead on, it is an odd thread, but I find it a fun thread.  Like you, I got some good laughs from it.  Since I come here to relax as well as learn, this thread is good. (or should that be gooder? [])





> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Its there goodest thread this forum have ever saw!


And all the time I thunk this thread was more better than the otherns[}]


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok guys.  This horse is dead, and it has nothing to do directly with penturning, (the forum it is in) so let it die.


----------



## airrat (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry Doghouse just want to let Firefox users know,  the spell checker Jeff mentions is in the 2.0 release.  I had the  1.5 and could not find it.  Updated to 2.0 and its automatic.   

Thanks Jeff


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Its there goodest thread this forum have ever saw!


 Some of you guys ain't got no good english.[)][]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 9, 2007)

Then move it to Casual Conversation. Seems harsh to kill such a popular thread. Let's go guys....take it over there. I'll start it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Ok guys.  This horse is dead, and it has nothing to do directly with penturning, (the forum it is in) so let it die.




edited for spelling[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 9, 2007)

Good for you, Don!  Let's continue to have fun.  To wretchedly paraphrase Shakespeare "Lead on McDuff. And damned be him who first cries Hold, Enough!


----------



## stevers (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm still liken the IE-Spell program. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 9, 2007)

One that I have done many times is,"Great looking bowel!"[)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />One that I have done many times is,"Great looking bowel!"[)]



I always thought you were a proctologist in a previous life.[][}][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 9, 2007)

I know I'm guilty of a lot of these complaints and I promise to try and do better in the future. However I did not realize this was a place that you had to watch your P's & Q's[]


----------



## woodwish (Jan 9, 2007)

I ignore most of the errors on here but as a teacher I do have a few that really are pet peeves-

"Can I go to the bathroom?"

"I don't know, can you?"

"huh?"

They other one is a little more a technical issue but as a video productions teacher it drives me crazy when people want us to "film" something with our video equipment.  Film is a completely different medium.  We can video tape or video record, but we do not have film equipment.

Or a recent one that I hear way too often is that their throat hurts so they ask for a "throat lozenger".  What the heck is a lozenger?


----------



## stevers (Jan 10, 2007)

How about, It's in the "draw". Last I checked it was a drawer. 
I have a tendency to call all drinking cups "glasses". My Friends tease me when I have a "big gulp" cup in my hand and call it a glass.


----------



## airrat (Jan 10, 2007)

well since this thread is able to continue, I mentioned to William in an email my pet peeve is when people do not use their turn signal.  But then I realized that it is now an option with the vehicle.  Must be an expensive one since so many do not have it.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 10, 2007)

A guy at work always used to axe me if I could borrow him some money. 
This is the most bestest funnest tread in a loong time[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ray, 

You, my late mother and our pharmacist at work have me dead to rights on that one!  If I ask the pharmacist "Can I call in a late prescription?" her answer invariably is "Yes you may."  BTW, she almost has me trained!


----------



## woodwish (Jan 10, 2007)

Of course sometimes students have legitimate problems with the English language, for many of mine it is a second language.  If we are cleaning we use a mop to mop the floor, but if we have a broom we don't broom the floor?  Why do we take our dirty car to the car wash but if we need parts for it we go to the AUTO parts store?  We rarely use auto wash or car parts store?

Part of my classes job around here is we program the video bulletin board that goes across the school's ITV system all day.  The most mispelled word, and from educated professional people, is congratulations.  At least half of the time we get conGRADulations.

OK, one last poking fun at the English language and I'll go back to work.  If it's broken we fix it.  I have been broke before, and we have had the cat fixed.  I am glad when I was broke I was not fixed!


----------



## penhead (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, have to add my pennies worth here on the english language,

You hear it so often, even from professional people on TV & radio,
they say, "Can you tell me where the whatever is 'at'?"

And my mother-in-law who had taught high school English for forty years would _always_ come back with,
"between and the 'a' and 't' on preposition street.

By the way, for those with grammar skills as bad as mine, you never end a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2007)

and we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway.
Don


----------



## tas2181 (Jan 10, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve lately is the use of 'went missing' by the media. While I hear that it is completely acceptable for those who use the 'King's English', it just grates on me.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 10, 2007)

Don,

I like this one []

You can take the teacher out of the classroom but you can't take the classroom out of the teacher.

Chuckie


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 10, 2007)

And: Old teachers never die, they just loose their class. This thread has become fun. 

And how about some oxymorons: Fun Run and Government Intelligence

Look at this site: http://www.oxymoronlist.com/

Do a good turn daily!
don


> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Don,
> 
> I like this one []
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 10, 2007)

As a home builder, one that really gets me is a hot water heater.  If the water is hot, it does not need to be heated.  They are water heaters, plain and simple!


----------



## woodwish (Jan 10, 2007)

Lifetime Warranty?  Once it dies isn't it's life over?


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2007)

It doughnut butter me a bit wind someone says "tendon".


----------



## stevers (Jan 10, 2007)

How about the word "colonel". Theres no "L" sound in the middle of the word, only at the end. And where is the "R"?


----------



## beamer (Jan 10, 2007)

there are other things that concern me about the word "colonel" ... but we're in mixed company [8D]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 11, 2007)

How about Jumbo Shrimp?  I guess my trigger to insanity is the mixing of their and there.  Almost every Delawarean is guilty of leaving off the g in fishing, teaching, etc.  In college, I took a public speaking course and was havin' real trouble with that one, but I learned to say it correctly.  After the course was over, I went right back to sayin' it incorrectly.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, Rob, you want to hear some interesting pronunciations?  Take a visit to my native Louisiana and end up in N'warlins.  []


----------

